# Pics needed



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Anybody with the H/L 7" lift on there brute? Need a couple pics of the tie rods and a pic of top a arm. Trying to see if I got something bent. Thanks in advance


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

PM PhreeBSD


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I think browland has the same lift too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Nope Brian has a CATVOS

KAWI RULES


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ yeah phree is the only person I'm aware of on here with a HL 7".

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I got a buddy on fb that has one I'll try to get pics from him for ya!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks fellas. I pm'ed phree a few days ago. No word back yet. 


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

how can you break something that you dont ride .. thats what i wanna know


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Well first I didn't break it. I changed the wheel bearings and I'm wondering how the tie rods are suppose to be positioned. The way I had them just didn't seem like I was getting full turn out of it


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

walker said:


> how can you break something that you dont ride .. thats what i wanna know


:haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bazinga!!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

It's about to be for sale. Wanna buy it?


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Shawn have you tried turning them like I was talking about earlier today? I even looked at the lift under the Max while I was putting it back together this evening and they ARE that same way.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Gonna check it out today. 


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You workin today? ....or your talking about when you come home? If your off I'll load up the gade and head over, see what we can accomplish and if it works out we can go see what we can tear up next. We've re-opened alot of the old trails out there at old 90, been down some stuff the past couple trips that I havn't seen anybody in for several years.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

When I get off work. I wish I was off today. Lol I need to go ride so I don't tired of it and sell it


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^ looks like right wheel is turning more than the left wheel


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> ^^ looks like right wheel is turning more than the left wheel


It just looks a little different when you get that big, my big lifts have always looked a little strange when turning. Plus he sold that bike so I doubt he's too worried about it now lol.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

He's right, when you change the geometry on the front end, it will do that. Most lifts do it a little less and some a little more. Mine was straight, just how it looks. I had the same lift and thought I would help him out on what pics I had.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think those should be exactly what he needed, I need to call him and tell him to look at his thread.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

1bigforeman said:


> He's right, when you change the geometry on the front end, it will do that. Most lifts do it a little less and some a little more. Mine was straight, just how it looks. I had the same lift and thought I would help him out on what pics I had.


And they most def helped out. I had the bends laying flat. I sure appreciate the pics foreman and phree.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice rig though i love the orange


----------

